# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  spese incasso

## giusy78

Buonasera!
Vorrei sapere se le spese di incasso sono spese imponibili ai fini iva.
Grazie in anticipo

----------


## Contabile

Potrebbero anche esserlo.

----------


## Jeststream

Ho trovato casi in cui lo sono

----------


## Rob62

Ciao, ho trovato questo; è un po' vecchiotto ma penso valga ancora 
Roberto 
IL SOLE 24 ORE, lunedi` 26 febbraio 1996, pagina 73
L'ESPERTO RISPONDE
FISCO - IVA - 1097
I CRITERI PER L'IMPOSTA SU SPESE D'INCASSO <RIBA>
A cura di Gian Paolo Tosoni  
Si ritiene che le <spese di incasso Riba> addebitate al cliente
nell'emissione della fattura, possano avere due diversi trattamenti
ai fini dell'imponibilita' Iva a seconda della loro natura di
corrispettivo per un servizio prestato oppure di rimborso di spese
anticipate in nome e per conto.
1) Se le <spese di incasso Riba> (chiamate anche <commissioni per
l'incasso>) sono il corrispettivo dovuto alla banca per il servizio
prestato, corrisposte da parte di chi riceve tale servizio (nel caso
in esame e' il fornitore dei beni), allora esse, come specificato
dalla circolare ministeriale 23 febbraio 1976, n. 11/501120, sono
assoggettate all'imposta sul valore aggiunto. Sebbene la banca
addebiti tali spese al cedente (che come gia' detto e' il proprio
cliente) in regime di esenzione Iva (in quanto corrispettivo di
prestazioni accessorie a operazioni oggettivamente esenti, ex
articolo 10, comma 1, punto 1, Dpr 633/72), sembrerebbe corretto il
comportamento del fornitore che, nel momento in cui le riaddebita in
fattura al proprio cliente (ossia colui che effettua il pagamento
tramite Riba), le considera quale corrispettivo per una prestazione
di servizio accessoria alla cessione dei beni, effettuata a proprio
nome e a proprie spese, e pertanto, ai sensi dell'articolo 12 Dpr
633/72, assoggettate alla stessa aliquota Iva del bene venduto. (In
questo senso, anche la risoluzione ministeriale 12 aprile 1980 n.
331171 considera le spese bancarie come prestazione accessoria a una
cessione di beni).
2) Se, invece, le spese in esame sono <spese di emissione Riba>,
relative all'imposta di bollo che la banca ha assolto per le ricevute
medesime per conto del proprio cliente (che nel caso in esame e' il
cedente), allora costituiscono il rimborso di <un'anticipazione in
nome e per conto> e come tali non concorrono a formare la base
imponibile agli effetti Iva, ai sensi del punto 3, dell'articolo 15
del Dpr 633/72 (cosi' e' chiarito nella risoluzione ministeriale 22
maggio 1989 n. 550494).
In sede di riaddebito di tali spese di emissione Riba nella fattura
emessa dal cedente si devono considerare come <somme anticipate in
norme e per conto> e quindi, ai sensi del citato articolo 15, non
concorrono a formare la base imponibile purche' siano regolarmente
documentate. In questo senso si e' espressa l'amministrazione
finanziaria nella circolare ministeriale 23 febbraio 1976 n.
11/501120.

----------

